# Wishy-washy



## amphona

Prosím, poraďte, kde se dovím víc o těchto přídavných jménech nebo co to je. Je možné najít nějaký seznam? Toto jediné jsem našla ve slovníku. Děkuji předem.


----------



## Mori.cze

Jde o taková ta zdvojená slova typu „láry-fáry“? (To zdaleka nemusí být jen přídavná jména.) Klíčové slovo pro vyhledávání je česky binomiál, anglicky pak reduplication.


----------



## jsemenak

amphona said:


> Prosím, poraďte, kde se dovím víc o těchto přídavných jménech nebo co to je. Je možné najít nějaký seznam? Toto jediné jsem našla ve slovníku. Děkuji předem.


 
Wishy-washy je ozaj adjektivum. Na volne dostupnej verzii oxfordskeho slovnika  www.oxforddictionaries.com/
sú dva významy
1) (Of drink or liquid food) weak; watery. - slaby ako čaj
2) Feeble or insipid in quality or character: - fádny, bez väčšej myšlienky


----------



## ilocas2

> Je možné najít nějaký seznam? Toto jediné jsem našla ve slovníku.



Dalším takovým slovíčkem je fuddy-duddy.


----------



## bibax

jsemenak said:


> Wishy-washy je ozaj adjektivum. Na volne dostupnej verzii oxfordskeho slovnika ww.oxforddictionaries.com/ sú dva významy
> 1) (Of drink or liquid food) weak; watery. - slaby ako čaj
> 2) Feeble or insipid in quality or character: - fádny, bez väčšej myšlienky


IMO dotaz byl spíše na ten zvláštní formát než konkrétně na wishy-washy.

Já znám aktivně jen *willy-nilly* = chtě nechtě, volky nevolky, lat. volens nolens.
Po chvilce listování ve slovníku jsem našel ještě:
*fiddle-faddle*;
*shilly-shally;
dilly-dally* (sloveso: he had dilly-dallied over the choice of a successor);

Také je známa písnička: "Itsy-Bitsy Teenie-Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini"

*itsy-bitsy, teeny-weeny* údajně znamená very small, tiny (v maďarštině je *ici-pici* téhož významu);


> There is a difference between "gradational compound" and
> "reduplication" in meaning. However, there is a subset
> of reduplication which fits our definition of gradational
> compound; there is a crossover.
> 
> Gradational compound is considered changing a vowel in
> a word to create a new word, then using both together.
> 
> Reduplication more often is duplicating a specific sound
> unit of a word, to create a new word. A root, a base,
> a syllable even a consonant might be used for this.


----------

